

Never Mind the Bullets (IE9 HTML5 Webcomic) - alanh
http://www.nevermindthebullets.com/

======
alanh
The story itself is 100% generic Wild West. There’s no need to advance beyond
the first installment.

------
bmelton
It's interesting, Microsoft getting to play the "Your browser is sub-optimal"
card for a change. I can only imagine that in the light of the 'obsolete
before its release' news recently, this was all the more incentive to push the
beta of IE9 out as quickly as they could.

For what it's worth, I didn't run through the whole thing, as the movement was
too jerky (for me, in Chrome). I won't bother to look (or download IE9 for the
moment), but the cynic in me is guessing that they're already implementing
some 'browser-specific' tags that render shoddily elsewhere.

Feel free to tell me I'm full of shit, as I'd love to hear that they've
actually released something standards compliant that is so significantly
faster than the competition that Chrome just can't possibly be expected to
smoothly render it. I just doubt that's the case.

